# Hair conditioner



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Been searching for a hair conditioner recipe that has ingredients that I can pronounce and recognize. Already tried ACV, want soemthing to make hair soft. My concern is that I sell all natural ingredients and dont want to add the standard recipe in the mix. Unless those complicated ingredients are natural and I am not aware of it. Dorit


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a video I found awhile back...I have too much going on at the moment to try it, but thought it was promising if I ever get spare time 






If you do make it let me know if you like it 

Lynn


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Lynn, I will try this, it is exactly what Ive been searching, minimal chemicals and one is a B vitamin extract? cool. Will let you know as soon as I order the ingredients. thanks, Dorit


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

One thing I do is take a few drops of jojoba, rub my hands together, then spread it over the ends of my hair (medium-long hair) as a leave in conditioner. A real light oil like jojoba doesn't leave the hair greasy.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Dorit,
Once you make it I will buy a bottle  best way to see if it's something I want to add lol! like I need more products 
I did think it was pretty neat and what I was looking for in a handmade product!
Lynn


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Lynn, Here it is March and I havent tried this. I ordered WEN bc my hairdresser uses it and I really like it. It came with a leave in conditioner and I got to thinking about Angies post adn I think that a leave in is the way to go with natural products. Dorit


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Got all my supplies in and am making this today! This mainly for me and if it goes well I may offer it also.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Betty, Actually I wasn't able to open that page, if it works well for you will you post the recipe again?


----------



## VickiLynne (Feb 8, 2008)

I'd be interested too as I have long hair to the middle of my back and need some conditioning!

Vicki in NC


----------

